# i (11 month old - ear help needed!)



## grondemon (Jul 9, 2007)

H


----------



## grondemon (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i*

Hi

I'm new to this forum and need the benfit of your expertise. I have a beautiful 11 month old shepherd bitch with wonderful breeding behind her and would like to show her - but she has very soft ears - they are mostly up but the left one tips slightly at the top and they both move when she runs - the cartilige seems very soft - is there anything I can do ? - my vet says no but I wondered if anyone on here has encountered a similar problem and has managed to solve it.

She has a wonderful sweet nature and the most exquisite head and expression , is well constructed and moves well - her dad is a a Netherland Champion and her mother is an International Champion - and it would be such a waste if she could not be shown....can anyone help ?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: i*

bijou, did you check thru the old postings under this 'Ears Up'????? lots of help and suggestions. And if you post a photo it would help.

ALSO, you'd get WAY more responses if you actually wrote up a short blurb for your Topic when you write a postings. Many of us only look at the 'Active Topics' when we come here and breeze thru the 8 pages, only opening and responding when the subject line (all we see) catches our eyes. You only have an 'i' as the subject so could easily be missed and not opened by someone who could help you with the ear issue.

As in '11 month old-too late ears up?' or something like that. (hey, just remembered I can fix that cause I am a Moderator, hopefully you'll get more help).


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 11-month old...too late for ears?*

I think the general consensus is that glueing or taping of ears is best done much sooner...at the 4-6 month range. 

But I don't suppose you have anything to lose by trying it at 11 months. Other than pulling hair off (the glue is kinda messy--but the hair grows back), it's not going to cause any damage to ears. 

There are a million and one techniques, using various glues, as well as tape, or glueing a support inside the ear (a few recent posters have discussed glueing a breathe-rite strip in there, and that worked for some.) 

Spend a little time checking out the threads and familiarize yourself with some of the techniques that others have tried. 

I also think that exercising the muscles of the face and jaw with chewing could help, and some owners seem to have luck with providing supplements to the diet. Again, this is all just anecdotal evidence. There is no "one" technique that is guaranteed to work. Some dogs have soft ears. But we love them anyway.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: 11-month old...too late for ears?*

Probably too late but try it, you have nothing to lose. Never say never.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: 11-month old...too late for ears?*

my boy is 11 months and beautiful!! i also get a ton of compliments on my storm. i work at a pet nutrition center and saw him come into the store with his litter and just fell in love!!! anyway, he will be one year the end of june and his ears are mostly down but he will perk them up from time to time. i never tried anything as far as getting them to stand. he is who he is and i luv him for it!! my floppy eared gsd!!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: 11-month old...too late for ears?*

I can totally relate. my now 7 mo. old has been thru two separate sessions of taping. One ear is totally up, the other only half way.

I recently purchased german inserts sold by a breeder in Il. I will put them on him this week. However, this will be my last attempt to get that other ear up. If it fails, I am done. I love him as he is.

Before, I was even contemplating ear implants. People here talked me out of it and I won't.

I do know that my boy is HUGE for his age and his ears are Dumbo size. I have heard that has to do with them going up. I am posting a pic here so you can see him. He just had his second taping taken off here so they are both up, but remember one went back half way. It would be nice to see a pic of yours....







[/img]


----------

